# the big question.. have to wait until after Easter :(



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

... no, not that question. :lol:

I've emailed him and suggested we get another cat.

Despite my wariness of cat rescue places, I've been looking at the Battersea Dogs and Cats home. They have several FIV+ cats looking for homes apparently.

Like this stunning young man

http://www.dogshome.org/rehome/our_cats/humphrey.html

I think he'll say no, but theres no harm in asking. 

Wish me luck. At least I'll know once and for all whether two cats is a possibility. And flatmate can't turn around and say theres a risk regarding the FIV if both cats have it already.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

aww Humphrey, what an adorably silly name for a cat, H elooks like a big snugglepuss!!! i hope you get to have him. he does look awefully nice.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

he sure is cute :heart


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

He _is_ a cute kitty. And he's giving blinkies for the camera!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hope flatmate says yes!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

He'd better say yes!!! I'll slap him in to agreement if he does say no.  That cat is so nice looking.

Why do they say he is only suitable for houses with older children? I've two under fours living with my cats. I think my children would respect cats enough for a cat to be rehomed to us. I hope thats not the case when I do want to give a cat a second chance. I'd hate to be told no by a shelter.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

lotsofsmoggies said:


> He'd better say yes!!! I'll slap him in to agreement if he does say no.  That cat is so nice looking.
> 
> Why do they say he is only suitable for houses with older children? I've two under fours living with my cats. I think my children would respect cats enough for a cat to be rehomed to us. I hope thats not the case when I do want to give a cat a second chance. I'd hate to be told no by a shelter.


I think it probably depends on the individual cats temperament. Toby uses his teeth and claws too much for me to want him near very young children pulling him around but Felix (Mums cat) would let snyone do anything to him.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Good point. My Mothers cat is also a biter I'm constantly watching his body language around Abi (who finds it funny when he does bite).

Have you seen any others to drool over?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope you get the yes answer. What a handsome guy. Tuxedos are such great cats


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

well my expectation is not great, but we will see. If you hear this sudden thud from over the ocean you'll know its me having fainted because my flatmate has actually agreed.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, Humphrey is a handsome devil. The flatmate better say yes. 

You could post his email here, and we could all ask for you.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should say "do you want to get married?" then when he says no, then you could say "well can we get a cat instead?"


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Huge said:


> You should say "do you want to get married?" then when he says no, then you could say "well can we get a cat instead?"


But what happens if he say yes to the first question?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bonus!


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Leazie said:


> Huge said:
> 
> 
> > You should say "do you want to get married?" then when he says no, then you could say "well can we get a cat instead?"
> ...



We all die of laughter!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Huge said:


> You should say "do you want to get married?" then when he says no, then you could say "well can we get a cat instead?"


:lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good idea!  I hope you can get that beautiful cat!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He looks like Squirrely when the kittens get too close to her...


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: I've asked flatmate the big question...*

He is such a handsome lad!! I love him :luv


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I love squirrel, she is so elegant!!
I am addicted to your cat!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So what was his answer...we're dyin' here. It's like 10pm over there, what's goin' on??????


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I think it's a yes. If it'd been a no, she would have just said so and that would be the end of that. Maybe the delay is to contact the shelter? That's what I'm hoping for! Toby and Humphrey, what could be more perfect than that?!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Did anyone hear the thud?

He said he was 'not adverse to the idea'. We need to talk a bit more I think but he was rather tired (work schedule has been crazy) 

but ... he didn't say no.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

DON'T TALK MORE, GO GET THE CAT! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Something you should also discuss is when you two stop living together, and these cats have become best friends (always the optimist  ), who's going to get them? Because surely you couldn't split them up.....


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm with Heidi! If he didn't say no exactly...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Something you should also discuss is when you two stop living together, and these cats have become best friends (always the optimist  ), who's going to get them? Because surely you couldn't split them up.....


Well - I can answer at least half of that question. Toby will be staying with me. Period.

Bu as I say - we* do *need to talk a little more. 

So no tempting me to be naughty in the meantime :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, of course Toby will be staying with *you*.

And in this country, if a guy doesn't say no, it means yes.  

I'm just saying.....


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Looks exactly like my Femix who passed away in 2002, except she had a black nose. I still miss that cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think we ever get over these losses, Steve.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

melysion said:


> So no tempting me to be naughty in the meantime :lol:


Too late. I already took the advice I gave you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to contact the Battersea Dog and Cat home today. 

Its an interesting organization - you don't get to choose the cat in the same way as you would in another shelter. They interview you and then find cats that match your requirements and that they think will suit your situation. You then meet the cats in question and get to choose between them. I quite like that idea - and unlike the local animal shelter here - they don't go overboard with the home checks etc.

There are currently three FIV cats at the home - including Humphrey. So - we will see. 

In the meantime I'm going to look at the possibility of converting a rather tatty writers bureau in my bedroom to something that houses a litter tray. I'll need a second one, obviously, there is no room in the bathroom for two and I'm not keen on seeing a litter tray just sat there in my bedroom for all to see. :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I've sent them an email. As you see, I'm NOT rushing into this and I want their honest opinion on whether this seriously is a good idea or not.

Wish me luck

---------------------------------------------------------------

I'm writing to you because I'm considering adopting a FIV cat from the Battersea Dog and Cat home and would like to ask if you think my current circumstances make it a suitable option.

I already have one cat called Toby. I've had him for about a year now - he is a neutered 8 year old cat with FIV. I know what FIV is, how they can't be outdoor kitties, the potentially large vet bills and the possible health consequences for the cat. Toby is currently healthy and needs no medical care for the moment.

I work full time which means Toby is often left on his own for up to 9 hours Monday-Friday and I'd like him to have a little companion. Also, knowing that FIV cats can be difficult to rehome I'd dearly love to give another FIV cat a loving forever home. Because Toby is an indoor only cat he has a cat tree and toys and beds etc and he gets LOTS of love. I do have a small garden that I let Toby wonder around in sometimes at the weekends - but never unsupervised.

Toby is quite timid so obviously I would be interested in a cat that he wouldn't feel intimidated by. My first priority is the welfare of the cat I already have so would like a second cat that would make Toby feel as comfortable as possible.

With all this in mind, would you consider me as someone that you would adopt out another FIV cat too? I'd appreciate your feedback and your advice as to how to proceed. 

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats sounds great. Think they'll like to help you already.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I've not heard anything yet but I didn't expect to. I'm sure they get a ton of emails so it might take several days to get a reply.

I'm quite nervous now. I really want to do this ... just hope Toby is ok with it all. 8O


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your letter to them was really well done. You sound realistic about the whole thing, which I'm sure is what they're looking for. Who could turn you down??

That Humphrey is a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

melysion said:


> ...I'm not keen on seeing a litter tray just sat there in my bedroom for all to see. :lol:


How many visitors are we talking about? 8O 


That was a great e-mail, I'm sure they'll be so happy someone wants to adopt a special needs kitty.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> melysion said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm not keen on seeing a litter tray just sat there in my bedroom for all to see. :lol:
> ...


:lol: Well -sadly only my flatmate :lol: and that won't be often. And Toby. And new cat. (although of course Toby and Newbie will be using it! I hope! 8O )

They still haven't answered. I shall try to be patient. I'm a little shy to phone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd give them a couple days, they probably get over a hundred emails a day. But I'm sure as soon as they read yours, they'll be all over it - how many people are willing to take care of special cats?  

I didn't get responses from some cat adoption agencies until I had already adopted the twins. Good thing - remember the THREE kitties I almost adopted? 8O


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

That was a great letter! I hope they respond soon, I know shelters take longer to answer their emails so hang in there girl.
I saw your picture at the Lounge


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Allie, you might want to consider an electric, self-cleaning litter box. I know some people don't like them, but the litter gets cleaned minutes after the cat leaves the box. I have two cats and one Littermaid. I would not pay full price, though. I would check ebay, etc. I would also buy a handbook on repair, because the company won't give you any suggestions. According to what I've read, unless the motor is dead, most repairs are extremely simple. It's a good solution for keeping the house free of odor and giving the cats a clean litter box at all times. 

There are other brands on the market, but I have no experience with them. 

I think your letter was excellent. It might take some time to get an answer. Don't lose hope!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement

and thanks for the tip Jeanie. I'll have a look see at a littermaid


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

How did I miss this one!?
Allie's getting another cat! Yay!!!
Obviously, I took your room mates response as a yes.  
And that kitty is gorgeous! Although he looks a little p.o.'d at having his picture taken.
As for the second box, I know it's recommended to have two but, my place is small (aside from the fact that I didn't know that when i got my first cats) and I've always had one box for 2 cats with no trouble at all. In fact, when I got Nanook, I got him his own little box (he was SO tiny!) but his first day he vaulted over the side and planted himself in the "big boy box" and they've been sharing ever since. Little-one doesn't mind at all. So, it is possible the have one if they are okay with it. So, it can be done.
Oh, and I just realized, when I was growing up we had 3 cats that shared one box with no problem!
I hope you can get the second cat. I think it would be great!


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck! Good luck! Humphrey is a beautiful kitty (I'm partial to tuxedos)! I have had 3 cats use 1 litterbox when my beautiful Priscilla was alive; it's no problem with a good cat parent.

We'll keep our fingers (and little paw pads) crossed! Purrs,


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hey Allie....do you like men with goatees? Toby has a ginger one and I just noticed that Humphrey has a white one :lol:!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It makes him look quite distinguished, doesn't it?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you'll get a kitty soon, good luck and pictures are needed when you do. :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I got a mail from the shelter ... 

-----------------------------------------------
Thank you for your email and it sounds as though you have a fantastic
home to offer one of our FIV+ cats. We have three in at the moment, but
Jackson can't live with another cat as he's too argumentative. That
leaves long haired Humphrey (you can see him on the web) or long haired
Floyd, who is a tabby and white pretty boy, about 10 years old. 
I have pasted the link to our rehoming procedures below, or you could
complete the online form. Once you are registered, please get in touch
with me again, and I will match you up with the right companion for
Toby.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Hey Allie....do you like men with goatees? Toby has a ginger one and I just noticed that Humphrey has a white one :lol:!


:lol:

Well Humphrey seems to be in the running going by the email above and also another long haired boy called Floyd.

I might not get to choose between them -the shelter will decide which cat is most suited to my home environment. And they may decide that neither cat is suited - in which case I'll have to wait for the right cat to come along.

Its an interesting rehoming scheme but it actually makes sense to match up the cat with the home situation.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A lot of shelters do work to match up the right cat with the right home, it's not that unusual. Although I think it's done a bit more subtly. Where this place flat out tells you we'll match you up, I'm used to working in a environment where the potential adopter comes in, we ask a bunch of questions and then steer them to a few cats that may be appropriate choices. If it's too busy, then we do end up with people wandering around picking a cat, then the counselor may have to explain why this cat is not a good fit for their home. Sometimes we even have to refuse adopt to certain people.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah ok. I'm never dealt with an animal shelter before so I really don't know how these things work. I'm about to register now - and then see what happens ...

I have to go down there I think with ID and written permission from the landlord and they might want to visit my home. But apparently they don't always do that with cats.

More news as it comes in ...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed for you guys!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Either kitty Im sure will be glad to get out of a cage and into a real home with companionship and people who dote on them. Is there a picture of the other kitty you can post?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Could you give them a "subtle" hint that you have fallen in love with Humphrey's picture? I would be willing to take that chance, because I think Tuxedos are beautiful. I fall in love with all black cats and black tuxedos!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

It seems like they care a lot about the cat's well being, I am glad.
Keep us posted!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh God! I can't stand the suspense!!! I keep checking this thread thinking there will be a definite outcome...!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nanook said:


> Oh God! I can't stand the suspense!!! I keep checking this thread thinking there will be a definite outcome...!


:lol: I'm getting there ....

Patience ...


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

melysion said:


> nanook said:
> 
> 
> > Patience .


 We want to know now!! :roll:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> We want to know now!! :roll:


:lol:

Its looks like I'll have to wait until after Easter. I should have thought about this sooner. My mothers going go into hospital for a hip replacement on the 29th and i'll have to be there for a couple of weeks to look after her and Easter is the weekend after that. 

I can barely trust flatmate to look after Toby for that period let alone do a introduction with another cat. His idea was to 'just put them together and let them fight it out'. Yeah ... good idea.

Not.

So, have registered and asked to be considered for after Easter. Don't worry, newbie is definately coming ...

But I am rather disappointed at having to wait.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i have been the silent one watching this and waiting for you to get the new kitty and now i got to wait longer lol. OK sounds like good reasons to wait.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

camel24j said:


> i have been the silent one watching this and waiting for you to get the new kitty and now i got to wait longer lol. OK sounds like good reasons to wait.


I let my heart rule my head for a while there sadly.

But Easter isn't long to wait. Right?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah - really sad now.

Want newbie.  Want newbie right now.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

All good things etc...

You'll have to patient, Mothers come first. After all they spend years wiping our noses for us. And your flat mate can't possibly be left to look after two cats!!! 

Easter isn't that far way, after all mothers day is 2nd March! It'll be here before you know it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ah well....it's good that you thought of it now. Unfortunately for Humphrey, I'd bet he'll still be available a month from now. I'm sure FIV kitties wait a long time for a new home. 

BTW, I waited months and months to get Maggie for similar reasons....I lost Onyx in March and really wasn't ready for another kitty right away. It was July or Aug when I decided I was ready. But then I realized that I would be gone for 16 days at Christmas that year. If I just had Callie I could take her with me, but there was no way to take two without putting one in cargo and I wasn't going to do that or buying a second seat. So I waited until I came back in January. That was a really tough wait....


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> That was a really tough wait....


I know the feeling ...

As for Humphrey - if he is still waiting for a home after Easter I'll certainly give a few 'hints' ...

at least he is safe in the meantime.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Couldn't the newbie come with you to help nurse Mom? Think of the time bonding with him, then you could introduce him to Toby when you get back to your flat.

I am no help, I know.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Leazie said:


> Couldn't the newbie come with you to help nurse Mom? Think of the time bonding with him, then you could introduce him to Toby when you get back to your flat.
> 
> I am no help, I know.


:lol: Mum has a cat. Its very very tempting though.

Its silly but I've felt rather sad and guilty all afternoon. If Lisa is right, poor Humphrey (or Floyd) might have to stay in that shelter for another month because I cant take him home yet.

Poor cat. 

Man, I want the month to be over already. Want my new cat!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nanook said:


>


That just makes me feel even worse Nanook


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, I know it's hard to wait, but just think how hard it would be to leave the new kitty for two weeks after just getting him home. This is the right choice for sure. You'll be able to devote more attention to him after your Mom is recovering.

Hang in there!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You've made the right decision, Allie. In fact, a very unselfish one. You're putting your Mom ahead of yourself and the new cat, and we all know that's the right thing to do. The cats are safe and well cared for and even if it's not Humphrey you end up adopting, it will be a special needs kitty that no one else would probably want. And if Humphrey *is* adopted by someone else before you, well, how wonderful that someone else is willing to care for a special kitty, right? 

Whatever kitty you take home with be the luckiest kitty ever (well, second-luckiest (sorry, Toby)).  

Look at how thing turned out for me - Wicket and Chewie got to stay in the best home for them, and the twins and I found each other.

Everything will work out for the best for everyone. 

I'm probably the most impatient person here, so I know the waiting is hard, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Aw, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you feel worse!
You absolutely made the right decision.
I'm just disappointed too.
I didn't do well waiting for doodlebug to get Maggie either! :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We all just love new kitties so much, we get so excited!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

nanook said:


> Aw, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you feel worse!
> You absolutely made the right decision.
> I'm just disappointed too.
> I didn't do well waiting for doodlebug to get Maggie either! :roll:


pssst...that was Holly :lol:

And yeah, I didn't even mention that....I kept the *whole forum* waiting for almost 11 weeks for Holly to be old enough to bring home. Tortured the whole dang place :lol:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

The wait will be worth it.
I hope your mom's hip replacement goes well, Hugs!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> pssst...that was Holly
> 
> And yeah, I didn't even mention that....I kept the whole forum waiting for almost 11 weeks for Holly to be old enough to bring home. Tortured the whole dang place


God! That's right!! I have been SOOO out of it lately.  

No, really MORE than usual! 8O


----------

